# Insurance 23yr old male with 5yrs protected NCB



## mcquillan (Nov 24, 2008)

Guys been searching for insurance for GTS, approx 300+bhp with mods. 

have two quotes:

Adrian flux £2,780
Greenlight £1,870.

Seems a bit steep yet compared to what some other guys claim to have been quoted. 
Located in NI but i doubt this would hav a great affect.

Apparently there is discount for members of forums but i doubt this has been applied. i'd probably be better ringing them direct to discuss although provided sufficient info in emails.

Does the profession have an affet on the cost.
plus id only be using the vehicle for recreational use as i have transport provided for my work. prob 5000 miles per annum

surely this can budge, anyone else i can try??


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Try A-Plan or sky insurance mate, you should be paying around 15-1700 though.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

mcquillan said:


> Guys been searching for insurance for GTS, approx 300+bhp with mods.
> 
> have two quotes:
> 
> ...


Hi ya 

If you would like to pm me your surname and postcode i can see if the discount has been applied, this is only applicable if your are a full member of the GTR ownersclub.

Also if i can have a contact tel no and best time to call you, i can get the quotes team, to call you and go through the quote and make sure the details are correct.

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## mcquillan (Nov 24, 2008)

*quote*

is it possible to limit the mileage to lower the cost? ive another policy on an A4 that i use for work and would use the car as a second on weekends. say for example a limit 2000 miles per annum?

Car that i'm looking at
1994 NISSAN SKYLINE 2.5 Single Turbo 2dr Gts-t. Pivot turbo timer, Forge BOV, Full Cat1 alarm system with certificate, Cat back exhaust system, De-cat pipe, Converted to MPH. 

My details,
5 years NCB currently protected with axa.
soon to be 24.


----------



## mcquillan (Nov 24, 2008)

is it possible to limit the mileage to lower the cost? ive another policy on an A4 that i use for work and would use the car as a second on weekends. say for example a limit 2000 miles per annum?

Car that i'm looking at
1994 NISSAN SKYLINE 2.5 Single Turbo 2dr Gts-t. Pivot turbo timer, Forge BOV, Full Cat1 alarm system with certificate, Cat back exhaust system, De-cat pipe, Converted to MPH. 

My details,
5 years NCB currently protected with axa.
soon to be 24.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Try adding your mum/gran or dad to your policy. I have my mum on mine. Brings it down by about 15-20%. I'm 35 with 12 years NCB FWIW.


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

Mate, give dan a ring at A-plan. I am 32 with 6 years NCB on my Maserati and have bought a skyline GTST as my winter/2nd car. I had really stupid quotes up to £4k which is ridiculous. I phoned Dan and got quote of £560 fully comp which in my opinion is still steep for a car of this performance(GTST standard aint quick) but beat the competition by a mile. Highly recommended by me. ONLY speak to Dan in the Jap import section or you'll still get silly quotes.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Ring Garry Moulson @ Keith Michaels. Wont get non of this owners club discount but it will sure be the best price you can get. Remember you can only give a discount if the price is loaded to start with. just my opinion of course

I insured one of my Impreza Type R's with him when i was only 21 and got a great premium. I'm 25 and i pay less than 1k a year for mine with my partner on it and shes only 22. all mods declared as well


----------



## tacha_maree (Nov 2, 2009)

you could try highway, they insure our cossie, limited mileage with guaranteed payout to cover all modifications and theyre really reasonable, im going to give them a call as soon as ive got a modifications list set up for mine.


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah A-plan, Keith Michals didnt work for me so I went from Adrian Flux to Sky insurance (£100 cheaper than Flux)! I will try Highway next year though, glad people keep adding to the list of Skyline insureres. Everyone gets a different deal from different companies so its all good :clap:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im 23 with a 32 gtr 5000 miles a year. 5 yrs NCB. its about £900 a year. adrian flux

kev


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats pretty Good, but i think you should still shop around next year though mate :flame:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yep, deffo i think ill try sky next year!

kev


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

go sky, im 24, got insured when i was 23,gts with gtr engine conversion, wheels, body kit, bout 8000 minles a year, 1090!


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah they seem to be the cheapest for a lot of people at the moment. It'll probably change next year though.:flame:


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi i got intouch with sky the other week to see about getting a quote for a r32 GTS-T, they quoted me 900 pounds & thats for fully comp, 12 months, limited 2000 mile.

I'm very happy with that quote & will most defo be going with sky on the 17 of december.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

i might give sky a last ditch chance to beat my 383 from flux. Its a shame paying this in 2 hits puts another 20 quid onit, taking it to 403.

I'm 28 with 5 years no claims as of thursday. 3 points and mods declared.

Anyone got Sky's number?


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

*sky*

Yeah Sky were best for me...

Branches & Contact Information for Sky Insurance

Telephone: 0870 11 21 759 

Telephone: 0870 145 3399


:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

i'll give em a try, but i think i'm asking too much for them to beat my current renewal quote.

Worth a try though.


----------



## Zipper965 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone. I was thinking about taking Nissan Skyline approx. year96. I'm 20yrs, living in London and when look at different comparison websites and other cheap insurance adverts I get rediculous quotes like 5000-6000 for TP only. I havn't got any NCbonus. I havn't tried companies listed on the forum yet, but maybe anyone from your experience would know any kind of solution? I do not have accidents etc, so is it so high only because of age?


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Zipper965 said:


> Hello everyone. I was thinking about taking Nissan Skyline approx. year96. I'm 20yrs, living in London and when look at different comparison websites and other cheap insurance adverts I get rediculous quotes like 5000-6000 for TP only. I havn't got any NCbonus. I havn't tried companies listed on the forum yet, but maybe anyone from your experience would know any kind of solution? I do not have accidents etc, so is it so high only because of age?


LOL unless you have had previous experience with the type of car i.e 200 bhp & over, most insurance people wont touch you. especialy if your 20yrs old & with 0 no claims & no experience.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

stevegt1 said:


> LOL unless you have had previous experience with the type of car i.e 200 bhp & over, most insurance people wont touch you. especialy if your 20yrs old & with 0 no claims & no experience.


Gotta agree with that

I'm 35. 12 NCB and when i was taking out finance on my car i was asked what cars i had owned previously and what BHP they were because i guess they are trying to minimise the risk of me crashing it straight away! Saying that, nothing cheaper than a GT-R could prepare you for it!

So i'm guessing you're going to have to shine it on for a few more years - at least until you're 25. FWIW i drove a 1.4 Renault Clio from 21 to 30 to build up my NCB etc after writing off an E30 325i.


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats also what i did aswell sort of. Start with i small engined car & build up your ncb up & then when the magic 25 comes up your laughing lol.

It does also help to have experience on high performance cars like the nissan skyline.


----------



## Zipper965 (Dec 11, 2009)

That's why I asked if anyone knows a good solution. I don't want to buy a small car, it's not serious and not safe, and btw not really my style... thats why I asked people about the insurance, in the UK it seems to be a big problem.


----------



## Zipper965 (Dec 11, 2009)

stevegt1 said:


> LOL unless you have had previous experience with the type of car i.e 200 bhp & over, most insurance people wont touch you. especialy if your 20yrs old & with 0 no claims & no experience.


I have experience on BMW 750, but witout insurance on my name, it doesn't count lol


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Zipper965 said:


> That's why I asked if anyone knows a good solution. I don't want to buy a small car, it's not serious and not safe, and btw not really my style... thats why I asked people about the insurance, in the UK it seems to be a big problem.


There isnt a solution really with out experience, uless you go for a tradesse polacy but if you say your 20yr then even thats not a solution seen as you need to be 25yr to apply for one of those, but word on the street is they are uping the age to apply to 30yr:bawling:.

Also your saying a skyline is safer than a smaller car! I'd have to disagrea with you on that, so ok a small car may not be serious but i'd rather be driving a small hatch than walk.


----------



## Zipper965 (Dec 11, 2009)

stevegt1 said:


> Also your saying a skyline is safer than a smaller car! I'd have to disagrea with you on that, so ok a small car may not be serious but i'd rather be driving a small hatch than walk.


I understand what you mean, but I'm a bit upset about the way insurance works, because all my friends from Far East Russia, where Japan is literally "across the river" buy skylines and Mark II toyotas' with no experience same age roughly need to pay 300 $ a year for TP cover. I think it's all because of a system, here in the UK we havn't got a fixed governmental tariff and all private companies charge you as much as they want. Btw, everyone there pays the same price at the beginning and if you crash than it goes up 5x that price, but I think it's fair.


----------



## stevegt1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can agree with you on the insurance, it sucks.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Defo ring [email protected] got me an outstanding deal on mine this year get yourself registered on other side ya get huge discount:thumbsup:


----------

